# Looking for DVC on RCI



## Baggi (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm new to the whole timeshare world and have a bunch of points over at RCI.

Before this whole Coronavirus shutdown, I started searching for DVC for next year (We plan to travel to Disneyworld in May).

Do you all use RCI and would you happen to know how often DVC comes up over at RCI? I've heard you can get Saratoga Springs from time to time and a few others, but not much beyond that.

Thanks for any info ya'll have.


----------



## montygz (Apr 15, 2020)

Baggi said:


> I'm new to the whole timeshare world and have a bunch of points over at RCI.
> 
> Before this whole Coronavirus shutdown, I started searching for DVC for next year (We plan to travel to Disneyworld in May).
> 
> ...


Saratoga Springs 1BR units have made up 99% of what is available over the past 2 years or so. Old Key West and AKL 1BRs are the occasional albatross.

However, DVC units generally don't show up that far in advance. Generally, you are lucky to get them 3 or 4 months out and often it is shorter than that.

Signing up for TUG will give you access to the sightings board, which will help you in your quest and give you a good idea when to start looking.


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 24, 2020)

I've had 5 trades into DVC thru RCI.  3 at Saratoga Springs, 1 Old Key West, and 1 Boardwalk.  I've given up on this anymore. The TPUs required are too high, and the fees are too high.  It's just not worth it.  It takes 45 TPUs for a 1BR premium, and I only get 26 for my 2BR oceanfront HGVC on Marco Island.  I have to even pay to combine 2 years of TPUs to get the DVC.  Consequently, I can trade one of my 1BR lock-off units in Marriott Bonvoy to get a 2BR unit at Marriott World Center, right across I4 from EPCOT, using Interval International.  Much better deal, no parking fees, no resort fees, etc, etc.  I don't pay to park at Disney either as I have an annual pass.  As I recall, the resort fee for a trader was around $200 a week.  I asked "FOR WHAT?!".  They said that includes the bus from the airport, which I don't need, Wifi, Disney transportation to all the parks, etc, etc, plus 2 big bottles of water every day.  I'll never forget having to call the front desk every day and ask "Where is my water?".  I'm paying these ridiculous fees and not even getting what I'm paying for.


----------



## montygz (Jul 24, 2020)

I have points and have gotten a stay as low as 24K RCI points for a week but usually pay around 68K in points.

You pay your RCI exchange fee and Disney charges a $190 resort fee that includes parking.

You can get a 2BR at other Orlando timeshares for around the same points vs. the 1BR at DVC. Some other timeshares don't have resort fees, but more of them seem to be popping up.

The closest timeshare to Disney, Wyndham Bonnet Creek, does not charge a resort fee.

Staying at DVC does have perks that can save you some money, like Magical Express if you aren't driving. It is also nice to have the Disney transportation and earlier fast pass selection. You can also walk to Disney Springs from Saratoga.

Consider what it would cost to rent points from a DVC owner or book from Disney direct, the RCI exchanges are a good deal.

Another plus -- no nagging timeshare sales people you find at some of the other resorts.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 25, 2020)

montygz said:


> I have points and have gotten a stay as low as 24K RCI points for a week but usually pay around 68K in points.
> 
> You pay your RCI exchange fee and Disney charges a $190 resort fee that includes parking.
> 
> ...


It’s why I bought an 89K annual point RCI contract. So far (I know it’s covid) but I’m liking how easy it is to book.


----------



## montygz (Jul 25, 2020)

Many Disney fans want to book their resort months ahead of time. DVC units on RCI usually don't show up until a month or two out. 

During non-COVID times the DVC resorts were more scarce, but still findable.


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 25, 2020)

montygz said:


> DVC units on RCI usually don't show up until a month or two out.
> 
> During non-COVID times the DVC resorts were more scarce, but still findable.



not entirely correct. If you setup a search you will or can get matches as far out as January 2021. However most are only getting ssr, with a few exceptions of Okw, akv and BWV. BWV have not been seen pre Covid-19(for a very long time) So going forward this is not to be expected.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 27, 2020)

Random question. You can exchange for two units in the same week if you have enough points or is there a rule against that?


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 27, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Random question. You can exchange for two units in the same week if you have enough points or is there a rule against that?


Yes that’s possible. If you have the points and the unit is available.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 27, 2020)

Cyberc said:


> Yes that’s possible. If you have the points and the unit is available.


Thought so just wanted to make sure


----------



## Dean (Jul 27, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Random question. You can exchange for two units in the same week if you have enough points or is there a rule against that?


Disney is very hard line not having you listed in more than one room so while you can get 2 exchanges from RCI's standpoint DVC may require you to get a guest certificate for the other room. That's not to say they'll catch it, they might not, but it is a risk.  If you have more than one person on your II account and that person will be traveling also, have RCI change the name on the confirmation to the second person.  While not applicable currently, there are ways one can make this situation work to your advantage for things like the dining plans as well.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 27, 2020)

Dean said:


> Disney is very hard line not having you listed in more than one room so while you can get 2 exchanges from RCI's standpoint DVC may require you to get a guest certificate for the other room. That's not to say they'll catch it, they might not, but it is a risk.  If you have more than one person on your II account and that person will be traveling also, have RCI change the name on the confirmation to the second person.  While not applicable currently, there are ways one can make this situation work to your advantage for things like the dining plans as well.


Thanks, that’s interesting. I didn’t know you couldn’t have more than one room under your name. I’m new to RCI. How much is a guest certificate with RCI? I’d be traveling with my brother so the last name would be the same for his familys room.


----------



## Dean (Jul 27, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Thanks, that’s interesting. I didn’t know you couldn’t have more than one room under your name. I’m new to RCI. How much is a guest certificate with RCI? I’d be traveling with my brother so the last name would be the same for his familys room.


There are lots of examples of people being on more than one reservation and being OK but Disney's intent, which they often follow through on, is that it doesn't happen.  If you have a second person on your II account and they will be along, I would put the names on the reservations accordingly.  Just don't be surprised when you call DVC to give them the names for the rooms if you have an issue and they force you to get a guest certificate.  I'm not sure the exact cost right now but it should be just under $100.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 27, 2020)

I put my name on our son's room, Rick's name was on our room.  You wouldn't believe the conversations I had with the lady at DVC about not getting a guest certificate.  Our son is on our RCI deeds.  I sent proof over and over again to RCI but they don't keep him on the account (nor are our other 3 kids).  I get all of the deeds out of the safe, send them to RCI when requested and the account will show all of our names and then six months later, the kids are off of the account.  It's maddening.


----------



## Dean (Jul 27, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I put my name on our son's room, Rick's name was on our room.  You wouldn't believe the conversations I had with the lady at DVC about not getting a guest certificate.  Our son is on our RCI deeds.  I sent proof over and over again to RCI but they don't keep him on the account (nor are our other 3 kids).  I get all of the deeds out of the safe, send them to RCI when requested and the account will show all of our names and then six months later, the kids are off of the account.  It's maddening.


II only allows 2 people on the account and I think RCI is the same so a third person on the timeshare contract would likely not count for RCI or II.  Technically speaking it should have been a guest certificate.  I've had some success in getting a guest certificate but without a charge in a similar situation.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 27, 2020)

Dean said:


> There are lots of examples of people being on more than one reservation and being OK but Disney's intent, which they often follow through on, is that it doesn't happen.  If you have a second person on your II account and they will be along, I would put the names on the reservations accordingly.  Just don't be surprised when you call DVC to give them the names for the rooms if you have an issue and they force you to get a guest certificate.  I'm not sure the exact cost right now but it should be just under $100.


It’s good to know, I’ll play aloof until otherwise told my Disney. Then I’ll get a GC if need be. But thank you for the heads up


----------



## Dean (Jul 28, 2020)

CPNY said:


> It’s good to know, I’ll play aloof until otherwise told my Disney. Then I’ll get a GC if need be. But thank you for the heads up


There are ways around it though more when it's a direct reservation than for an exchange.  If you don't have the option of listing them in 2 different names on the RCI exchange then I'd only call DVC about 1 at a time and on different days to get the confirmation #, make any requests and add the names.  DVC will insist on listing all names for those that will be there and you likely will not be able to add anyone at checkin.


----------

